
Amoeba Music's Vinyl Vaults is no Napster - evo_9
http://www.cringely.com/2012/12/04/amoeba-musics-vinyl-vaults-is-no-napster-despite-what-musicians-say/
======
jfb
This sounds really cool. I love Amoeba and there are many out-of-print
recordings I'd pay good money for, either in vinyl or digitally. Sadly, I bet
they get squashed.

